# Best water and time for alligator gar



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

Fairly new to bowfishing, almost finished with a 20â€™ pontoon rigged for it. My wife really wants to kill a big gator gar. Any advise on when and where would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Where are you located that will help on where 5o find some, with the weather warming up they have been rolling alot more won't be long and they will get into full swing 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

I am located in Temple, would rather Bowfish a lake than a river as we fish from a pontoon. I will travel wherever. Thanks


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Usually a good rain will get the females spawning. That or the 100 degree constant weather for us down here gets them rolling.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

warmer waters in the early spring, coinciding with a rise in the water level will turn them on. Hit the Brazos, Trinity river is off limits


----------



## GigUm (Jun 20, 2018)

Despite what everyone says, some of the biggest alligator gar are out in the winter time. You don't have much competition in terms of boats, so if you're willing to bundle up I would go in the winter. The water is typically clearer too.


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

*Saltwater Bowfishing*

I guided bowfishing on the texas coast for 6 years and late august and early september the gar are on the south shorelines schooling up to return to the rivers. 4ft to 8ft. Best time to find them easy.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

If it ever rains in the Frio River watershed, Choke Canyon has some monsters. 

Have been around many 6â€™-7â€™ shot with a bow and countless 5â€™s.


----------

